# Turbo Inlet elbow worth doing?



## z1ppster (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi all, back in the day I had a 2016 S3 (3door) and did a turbo inlet elbow and revo carbon airbag.. induction sounded GREAT and butt dyno reported better throttle response.. however I'm wondering if its still worth doing nowadays ?

I have a new 2021 TTS black edition and I was thinking of a Forge Turbo inlet hose.. (link below)

https://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/MQB_C ... -1580.html

is it snake oil? or a worthy upgrade nowadays ?

I have already removed the snow grate and installed an ITG panel filter and induction sounds slightly more meaty.. and im thinking of opening the exhaust flap permanently also..

thoughts .. suggestions?

Thanks in advance

Andy...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I installed the Unitronic turbo inlet together with a Milltek downpipe right before going for their ECU/TCU stage 2 and the difference is obviously massive, however I think that the turbo inlet alone will have just a minimal effect on performance


----------



## z1ppster (Jun 5, 2021)

thanks @Kevin#34 wasn't expecting much to be honest, maybe a little noise and response .. cheers


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> I installed the Unitronic turbo inlet together with a Milltek downpipe right before going for their ECU/TCU stage 2 and the difference is obviously massive, however I think that the turbo inlet alone will have just a minimal effect on performance


What kind of figures did you banked? Planned similar updates for the end of July


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

maybe a slight response improvement is achievable, but more in terms of a tenth on the 0-60 than on feeling&#8230; very skeptical about the sound increase



z1ppster said:


> thanks @Kevin#34 wasn't expecting much to be honest, maybe a little noise and response .. cheers


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I went for Unitronic mainly for the easiness of installation (in the full relax of my garage) and not the last, to be sure to install a genuine sw (heard some worrying stories of local Revo/APR resellers who installed their own maps but at Revo/APR cost), so I hadn't the chance to bench-test the car (yet?), however I made a series of launch with a friend who has a stock RS 2018 and we were almost at the same level from 50 to 200 kp/h, from there he's a bit faster than me, so I guess I shouldn't be too far away from the 390 hp figure given by Unitronic



base86 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > I installed the Unitronic turbo inlet together with a Milltek downpipe right before going for their ECU/TCU stage 2 and the difference is obviously massive, however I think that the turbo inlet alone will have just a minimal effect on performance[/quote
> ...


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Nice thanks, figure wise I (you?) will end up arrond 380hp and 500nm torque. That seems to be correct if you are the same as the RS of your friend. Was wondering if things as intake, turbo elbows etc will make +- 10/20 extra hp.

I am planning a miltek DP/sportcat installation and a stage 2 tune with a very well known company here in the Netherlands. They will tune it on a bank. Still doubting if I should adjust intake simultaneously.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

TVS, perhaps?



base86 said:


> Nice thanks, figure wise I (you?) will end up arrond 380hp and 500nm torque. That seems to be correct if you are the same as the RS of your friend. Was wondering if things as intake, turbo elbows etc will make +- 10/20 extra hp.
> 
> I am planning a miltek DP/sportcat installation and a stage 2 tune *with a very well known company *here in the Netherlands. They will tune it on a bank. Still doubting if I should adjust intake simultaneously.


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> TVS, perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No JDEngineering


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

z1ppster said:


> Hi all, back in the day I had a 2016 S3 (3door) and did a turbo inlet elbow and revo carbon airbag.. induction sounded GREAT and butt dyno reported better throttle response.. however I'm wondering if its still worth doing nowadays ?
> 
> I have a new 2021 TTS black edition and I was thinking of a Forge Turbo inlet hose.. (link below)
> 
> ...


It's worth doing if you plan to map the car.

I did a bit of research and went with this &#8230;

https://clptuning.co.uk/product/mst-v2- ... j8EALw_wcB


----------



## z1ppster (Jun 5, 2021)

MrOCD said:


> z1ppster said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, back in the day I had a 2016 S3 (3door) and did a turbo inlet elbow and revo carbon airbag.. induction sounded GREAT and butt dyno reported better throttle response.. however I'm wondering if its still worth doing nowadays ?
> ...


Thanks .. that looks great ..I don't plan to map the car just yet as I don't want to invalidate my warranty.


----------



## z1ppster (Jun 5, 2021)

Well I finally go round to fitting a cTs turbo elbow and I can confirm a little more induction, turbo spools up stupidly fast (according to gauge) and butt dyno confirms it feels better..

Happy with that..


----------



## Jamie260590 (Aug 1, 2021)

The new face-lift models are still untunable ecu wise as of yet ☹. Spoke to Apr today and the new model of ecus are still locked and cannot be flashed


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

don't think the ECU is locked, being the same of pre-FL models.. and Revo offers remaps for both TTS/TT-RS OPF versions..
probably for tuning OPF models, US tuners are not the best, since US versions are not OPF-equipped


----------



## Theo (Sep 29, 2020)

z1ppster said:


> Hi all, back in the day I had a 2016 S3 (3door) and did a turbo inlet elbow and revo carbon airbag.. induction sounded GREAT and butt dyno reported better throttle response.. however I'm wondering if its still worth doing nowadays ?


Yes, it is worth.

I was in the same situation negotiating whether or not to purchase it. I had the R600 with racingline inlet hose for a few months and then installed the inlet elbow. After installing it, I have gained 0.36-0.43s on 100-200km (Dragy) and better throttle response. I have not noticed any difference in sound though.

Hope this helps!


----------

